# Waiting to get my Kirk painted..



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

So I've been waiting to get my custom Kirk re-painted (wanted to change the color). Dave Kirk has used Cycle Fantasy for paintwork, some really beautiful stuff. http://www.kirkframeworks.com/Photo Gallery.htm The owner's father recently passed away, and apparently Cycle Fantasy is going to quit painting. I get an e-mail today from Dave Kirk explaining, and apologizing, for the delay, and then floors me with the news that now Joe Bell is the "official" paint shop for Kirk Frameworks. Now I don't mind the delay at all!


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

DaveT said:


> So I've been waiting to get my custom Kirk re-painted (wanted to change the color). Dave Kirk has used Cycle Fantasy for paintwork, some really beautiful stuff. http://www.kirkframeworks.com/Photo Gallery.htm The owner's father recently passed away, and apparently Cycle Fantasy is going to quit painting. I get an e-mail today from Dave Kirk explaining, and apologizing, for the delay, and then floors me with the news that now Joe Bell is the "official" paint shop for Kirk Frameworks. Now I don't mind the delay at all!


You and me both, tough break on the switch to Joe Bell. 

What color are you switching to Dave?


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

terry b said:


> You and me both, tough break on the switch to Joe Bell.
> 
> What color are you switching to Dave?


The bike will be a deep Burgundy wine with the lugs in Ivory. I'm quiverin' in anticipation!


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

DaveT said:


> The bike will be a deep Burgundy wine with the lugs in Ivory. I'm quiverin' in anticipation!



Sounds really nice. I have one yellow/silver bike and while I think it looks really fast, I can't say it looks particularly refined. Burgandy and Ivory will do a great service to a lugged masterpiece. 

Yellow is a funny color, I like it sometimes but I get tired of it. When I bought my Z3, the yellow really appealed to me. Ended up with an elegant metalic brown instead - glad that I did. Yellow would've quickly worn out its welcome for me.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

While I like yellow, having the white with it just didn't do it for me. Should'a been all yellow, and a 'meaner' yellow to boot. Plus the first three Kirks were yellow.

I originally sent the bike back to Dave for just a repaint. About the same time he announced his curved seat stay option, which I think looks very good. Plus if it offers a little suspension action, that's a bonus. So, all that, coupled with the Joe Bell announcement, means I get a brand 'new' bike all over again. Life is good!


----------



## Ricky2 (Apr 7, 2004)

DaveT said:


> So I've been waiting to get my custom Kirk re-painted (wanted to change the color). Dave Kirk has used Cycle Fantasy for paintwork, some really beautiful stuff. http://www.kirkframeworks.com/Photo Gallery.htm The owner's father recently passed away, and apparently Cycle Fantasy is going to quit painting. I get an e-mail today from Dave Kirk explaining, and apologizing, for the delay, and then floors me with the news that now Joe Bell is the "official" paint shop for Kirk Frameworks. Now I don't mind the delay at all!



So Dave, what happened? Your bike was sitting at Cycle Fantasy for a few months before being sent back to Kirk? Or, did the people at Cycle Fantasy forward all the frames to Joe Bell? Just wondering cause I tried calling them several times a couple months ago to inquire about paint prices, but never got anyone on the phone. Had no idea they were going out of business due to a death in the family. What's going to happen to the rest of the Kirks that are over there awaiting paint?


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

Ricky2 said:


> So Dave, what happened? Your bike was sitting at Cycle Fantasy for a few months before being sent back to Kirk? Or, did the people at Cycle Fantasy forward all the frames to Joe Bell? Just wondering cause I tried calling them several times a couple months ago to inquire about paint prices, but never got anyone on the phone. Had no idea they were going out of business due to a death in the family. What's going to happen to the rest of the Kirks that are over there awaiting paint?


My bike was at CycleFantasy a couple of weeks, along with several new Kirks, waiting in line for paint when the owner's father passed away. My understanding is that CycleFantasy will be closed for awhile, then resume on a smaller scale. Most likely doing work for individuals rather than builders. All the Kirks, including mine, were forwarded to Joe Bell. According to Dave Kirk, Joe Bell really stepped up to get the Kirk bikes out in a timely fashion. I'm expecting mine any time now. If this week, I'll drive to Bozeman to pick it up and visit with Dave. I've got a couple of weeks off and nothing to do.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Dave - did you get your bike yet?

Mine is on its way back to MT. Maybe I'll be doing a build next week.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

terry b said:


> Dave - did you get your bike yet?
> 
> Mine is on its way back to MT. Maybe I'll be doing a build next week.


No, my luck, the bike wasn't completed before Joe Bell took his son's Boy Scout troop to the Grand Canyon. It should be finished shortly after he returns on the 19th. I don't mind waiting, it's going to be special when it's done. And I bought that Judd frameset (see my Judd post here) as something to do in the meantime. I've put a couple of hundred miles on the Judd and I must say it's quite nice. I like the way 531 tubes ride.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Yes, saw the Judd - quite nice.

Mine was 3rd in line for painting, probably finished it because it was simple - plain old green. Your's must have represented a greater challenge.


I'll post pix when it's done.


----------



## Ricky2 (Apr 7, 2004)

DaveT, let's see some pics!


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

Ricky2 said:


> DaveT, let's see some pics!


Not yet! Joe Bell is on vacation 'till the 19th. Believe me, when I get it back and built I will post a *ton* of pics!!


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

*Kirk 'Terraplane', sneek peek!*



Ricky2 said:


> DaveT, let's see some pics!


Dave Kirk just got my frame back from Joe Bell, and sent me these pics. I can hardly wait to get the bike in my hands! It looks stunning!


----------



## Ricky2 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Wow! JB does it again!*



DaveT said:


> Dave Kirk just got my frame back from Joe Bell, and sent me these pics. I can hardly wait to get the bike in my hands! It looks stunning!




Dayum!! DaveT, that's a sweet looking ride! I like the white lugs. Contrasts really nice with the burgundy. The cloe-up shots are the best. You can really see the intricate detail work that Joe Bell does. Its so purdy it deserves more pics. Maybe a separate thread.

So, what kind of components get to accent this beauty?


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

Ricky2 said:


> So, what kind of components get to accent this beauty?


I'm using the components that I pulled off the Kirk when I sent it back to Dave Kirk for the Terraplane modifications and paint. Basically it's Dura Ace triple using a TA Zephyr crankset, 28/38/48 (lotsa mountains where I live and ride) Dura Ace/Mavic Open Pro wheelset, and a Brooks B-17 saddle. You can see the bike in it's original configuration on Kirk's website in the owner' gallery: http://www.kirkframeworks.com/PhotoGalleryowners.htm# or here in the my BikeFanClub photo gallery: http://www.bikefanclub.com/gallery/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=45

I'm going to make a few small changes when I build it back up. Nothing major, just detail stuff.


----------

